# Sniper:Ghost Warrior 2 PC



## 101gamzer (Apr 20, 2012)

Sniper:Ghost Warrior 2 PC  coming this really soon* this august 21* DELAYED Until October
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/f/f3/Sniper_-_Ghost_Warrior_2_coverart.jpg/240px-Sniper_-_Ghost_Warrior_2_coverart.jpg
Developer 	City Interactive
Publisher	City Interactive
Distributor	EU Namco Bandai Games[1]
Engine 	CryEngine 3
Genre        FPS 
Release-date August 21 ,2012
When we here sniper we first think 1shot One kill that's going to be true in this game
City Interactive has pinpointed a specific release date for its upcoming sniper simulation, Sniper: Ghost Warrior 2. Players will be able to see how well they do under the pressure of a one shot, one kill kind of world this August.

More specifically, the game is due out August 21 on the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360, and PC. You can check out our recent preview for the game here, which includes a look at its CryEngine 3-powered visuals. CryEngine 3 is one of best engine has advance shading and next generation AI(artificial intelligence).

Here is some screen shot's from the awesome Game 
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperGhostWarrior2/Sniper_2_Jungle_nologo8.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperGhostWarrior2/Sniper_2_Jungle_nologo5.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperGhostWarrior2/Sniper_2_Jungle_nologo6.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperGhostWarrior2/screen10_bez.jpg
*media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/screenshots/SniperGhostWarrior2/Sniper_2_Jungle_nologo7.jpg

EDIT: Game Is Delayed!Until October 
SourceSniper: Ghost Warrior 2 Delayed Until October - IGN


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice.
However the last sniper game i played wasn't exciting but very boring. Long time ago, name was some Flashpoint Op or something!


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Nice.
> However the last sniper game i played wasn't exciting but very boring. Long time ago, name was some Flashpoint Op or something!



I bet you will like this one


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 20, 2012)

i hope they make good use of the AI of Cryengine3. Sniper Ghost Warrior had a very bad AI. bullets will pass through land or rock to hit you. WTH. and enemies can hit you with AK47 from hundreds of meters away.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Nice.
> However the last sniper game i played wasn't exciting but very boring. Long time ago, name was some Flashpoint Op or something!



Its Operation Flashpoint.

It looks nice I just hope that this one don't have those infamous bugs of 1st game.


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2012)

I liked the first one. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> I bet you will like this one



Yeah, I will take your word for it.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 20, 2012)

Bought last one after playing the *ahem version..hope to buy this one as well!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

This one looks cooler than the previous one. Hope the story is improved as well and not the shitty one from the first installment.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 20, 2012)

looking at snapshots graphics seems to be good..  lets wait and see...

played first one, liked the head shot slow motion animation.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

khmadhu said:


> looking at snapshots graphics seems to be good..  lets wait and see...
> 
> played first one, liked the head shot slow motion animation.



That's probably the only redeeming point of that game, but there were also parts where you played assault missions. A big fail for a Sniper game.

Also, disappointing ending.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> I bet you will like this one


That'd be nice. Thank you


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 20, 2012)

I owned the First Game.
It ran like sh#t on my then new PC.!
+Game wasnt any surprise.
Only thing which i liked was Sniping!.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah well name is sniper ghost so if you liked sniping then its no surprise.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 20, 2012)

One more thing,the environments felt over exposed with high desaturation of Vegetation.Technical fault!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 21, 2012)

One of the silliest endings in a game, the first one had. Since it's CE3, looking forward to this.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 21, 2012)

i too own the game now very bad rendering with pc ...and we cant lower res. thats the problem played till 3rd mission then uninstalled..


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 21, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i too own the game now very bad rendering with pc ...and we cant lower res. thats the problem played till 3rd mission then uninstalled..



Your right first one wasin't really good this one will be awesome because it has CryEngine 3 with AI


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2012)

^^you're


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> Your right first one wasin't really good this one will be awesome because it has CryEngine 3 with AI



Last one also used cry engine but look what we got.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 21, 2012)

Faun said:


> ^^you're


What is it


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2012)

Sam said:


> i hope they make good use of the AI of Cryengine3. Sniper Ghost Warrior had a very bad AI. bullets will pass through land or rock to hit you. WTH. and enemies can hit you with AK47 from hundreds of meters away.



Nope, bullets didn't hit you through rocks. The red arrows showed actual hits and white arrows showed hits directed towards you, but hit the obstacle instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_



gameranand said:


> Last one also used cry engine but look what we got.



The last one used Chrome Engine 3, the one which was used in Call of Juarez : Bound in Blood.

Besides, having a great engine does not guarantee a hit game. You need to use it in the right way as well. Like having a supercar but using it like a family car.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

^^ sorry my bad. There were news that it would use cry engine when it was under development so I thought that it used that engine.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 26, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Nice.
> However the last sniper game i played wasn't exciting but very boring. Long time ago, name was some Flashpoint Op or something!



Same here, Just cause 2 was more fun imo


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

Lets not compare just cause with this game. Its like comparing apple with mango.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

Just Cause was from a better company, but a fail. SGW1 was from a small company, yet a fail.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

I think
We dont call a JC2 "1.5million+ copies sold" game to be a complete  Fail


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

OMG, there are 1.5million+ retards in the world. :shocked:


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> OMG, there are 1.5million+ retards in the world. :shocked:



I like Just Cause better than COD games. So should I say there are billions of retards who buy COD. No its not the way to put it. Its personal choice what someone like and what not.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 27, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I like Just Cause better than COD games. So should I say there are billions of retards who buy COD. No its not the way to put it. Its personal choice what someone like and what not.



 Cause has better story than the COD


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 28, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Same here, Just cause 2 was more fun imo


Ha ha, SR III is greater for fun and better than JC imo.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 28, 2012)

lol.
Why *Random-Game-Comparison-Fest* has started!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2012)

Lets just stick to this game only in this thread. Shall we ??


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 29, 2012)

Thats right our tread will become like crysis 3 comparing with random games is not likely to be fond of the our MODs (stick with this game )


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 15, 2012)

What are the system Requirements ?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 15, 2012)

Screenies 
*cf.shacknews.com/images/20120419/39438sniper2_headshot_screen4_21808.nphd.jpg
*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Sniper-Ghost-Warrior-2-v2.jpg

BTW Game is Delayed(see in First post Edit)


----------

